# Über Fritzbox  VPN auf NAS zugreifen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Fritzbox 7270 mit eingerichtetem VPN laufen. Das funktioniert auch alles.
Nun möchte ich mich aber mit einem NAS an dieser Fritzbox verbinden bzw. auf freigegebene Ordner im Netzwerk von einem Windows Xp Rechner zugreifen.
wie geht das den jetzt?
Ich habe schon versucht die IP des NAS einzugeben um mich zu verbinden aber das funktioniert nicht so ganz. Über den Browser komme ich aber auf das Webinterface.
Achso ich beutz jetzt vornehmlich einen MAC mit OS X was aber grundsätzlich egal ist.
Da ich jetzt nicht weiß was ich den eingeben muß um mich zu verbinden?

Viele Grüße


----------

